# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  Οταν ο πατερας θελει να σε κλεισει σε ιδρυμα

## Ορέστης

Ενας φυσιολογικος πατερας αγαπαει τα παιδια του, σωστα;

Αν το παιδι αρρωστησει στα 8 του χρονια και γινει ψυχοπαθης, η αντιδραση του πατερα που το αγαπαει δε θα πρεπει να ειναι να θελει να θεραπευτει; Να λεει αχ να γινει καλα το παιδι μου;

Οταν ενας πατερας αγαπαει το παιδι του, δεν του ειναι δυσκολο να το αποχωριστει; Εδω το σκυλο σου να πρεπει να αποχωριστεις δε θες.

Αν η απαντηση σε ολα αυτα ειναι ναι, τοτε πως γινεται ενας πατερας που αρρωσταινει το παιδι του στα 8 να θελει να το εγκαταλειψει στο Νταου Πεντελης;

Παιρνω σαν παραδοχη οτι το παιδι ειναι ο μεγαλυτερος ψυχοπαθης εγκληματιας που ρεαλιστικα μπορει να ειναι ενας οκταχρονος.

----------


## Ορέστης

Σε αυτη την ηλικια ειχα αρρωστησει και ειχα συνεχεια κοιλοπονους. Με ειχαν παει πολλες φορες στο νοσοκομειο αλλα δε μου εβρισκαν τιποτα. Στο τελος νοσηλευτηκα μια εβδομαδα στο νοσοκομειο για εξετασεις. Μια μερα ειχα βγει στο διαδρομο. Βλεπω ενα γερο γιατρο με μια ομαδα φοιτητων γυρω του. Τους ελεγε οτι ενα παιδι λεει ψεμματα οτι ποναει και αυτο φαινεται απι το οτι οταν το ρωταμε που ποναει κοιταει το σημειο. Οι μελλοντικοι γιατροι χαμογελουσαν υπεροπτικα χωρις στιγμη να αμφισβητησουν την εξυπναδα του καθηγητη τους. Ετρεξα γρηγορα και ξαπλωσα στο κρεβατι. Η ομαδα των γιατρων κατεφθασε μετα απο λιγο. Μου ζητησαν να τους δειξω που ποναω. Κοιταξα το ταβανι και τους εδειξα. : D

----------


## Ορέστης

Στο τελος μου εκαναν υπερηχο και μετα με εστειλαν σε ψυχολογο. Ο πατερας μου αρχισε να ωρυεται μεσα στο νοσοκομειο: Αρρωστιες για πλουσίους!! Αρρωστιες για πλουσίους!!

----------


## Ορέστης

Η ψυχολογος πρωτα μου τονισε οτι ειναι ψυχολογος και οχι ψυχιατρος. Μετα με εβαλε να ζωγραφισω εμενα και τα μελη της οικογενειας μου. Εννοειται οτι επιασα το νοημα και τους ζωγραφησα ολους χαμογελαστους.

Μετα μια γιατρος ή νοσοκομα με ρωτησε πως πηγε. Ειναι ενοχλητικοι οι ψυχολογοι, ε; με ρωτησε. Δεν ηθελα να διαφωνησω και ειπα ναι.

Τις τελευταιες 2 ημερες μου ειχε περασει ο κοιλοπονος και δεν με ξαναεπιασε ποτε.

Ο πατερας ελεγε στους παντες οτι ειμαι τρελος, συγγενεις, γειτονες, μαστορους που ερχονταν για επισκευες. Τους ελεγε οτι μετακομισαμε και τρελαθηκα και αυτοι με κοιταζαν με μισο ματι. Καθε μερα απειλουσε οτι θα με κλεισει στο Νταου οπου "θα με γαμησουν απ την πρωτη νυχτα".

Ειχε καποια βαρυτητα γι αυτον το απ την πρωτη νυχτα.

----------


## Ορέστης

Οταν εγινα 18 ετων ο πατερας μου (65 ετων τοτε) αρχισε να μοιρολογαει. Εισαι τελειωμενος! Αυτοκτονα! Εχω προμαντευσει το θανατο σου. Ο θανατος ειναι κοντα! 

Ξυπνουσα το πρωι και αρχιζε. Βλεπω το χαρο απο πανω σου! Εισαι τελειωμενος! Αυτοκτονα! Αυτοκτονααααα!

Ολη μερα αυτο. Δε χρειαζεται να εισαι ψυχολογος νομιζω για να καταλαβεις οτι αισθανοταν ο ιδιος τελειωμενος και τα εβαζε με το παιδι του ακριβως γιατι αυτο ειχε ολη τη ζωη μπροστα του.

Επισης τον ειχε πιασει ενα αλλο αγχος οταν γραφτηκα στη σχολη και ελεγε, Ευχη και καταρα σας δινω να μη βρειτε γυναικες απο χωρια σαν την μανα σας. Ευχη και καταρα σας δινω να μη βρειτε γυναικες απο τετοια χωρια! Ευχη και καταρα σας δινω να μη βρειτε τετοιες γυναικες! Καθε μερα ωρυοταν ετσι.

Και αυτη η συμπεριφορα πιστευω οφειλοταν στον ανταγωνισμο που ενιωθε και στη ζηλια που του δημιουργουσε η σκεψη οτι θα μπορουσα να γνωρισω καποια κοπελα στη σχολη.

----------


## Ορέστης

Ειδα ενα ζευγαρι νεων να φιλιουνται και σκεφτηκα "γιατι ο πατερας μου και η μανα ειχαν τοση μεγαλη αντιδραση στο να ζησω κι εγω οπως ολος ο φυσιολογικος κοσμος, γιατι εφερναν τοσα πολλα εμποδια σε καθε μου προσπαθεια για κοινωνικοποιηση, γιατι με στιγματησαν ως τρελο και μου απαγορευσαν να γνωρισω μια κοπελα ή ακομα και να εχω παρεες; "

----------


## Ορέστης

Ρωταω τη μανα μου, γιατι μανα δεν εζησα τιποτα σε αυτη τη ζωη; Γιατι ειμαι 40 χρονια φυλακισμενος σε ενα σπιτι; Μου απανταει: Ο, τι ηθελες το εκανες Ο, τι σου αρεσε το εκανες. Δεν σου αρεσε να κανεις τιποτα αλλο για αυτο δεν το εκανες.

Μα μανα, εγω επαθα καταθλιψη επειδη δεν με αφηνατε να εχω σχεση, φιλους, κοινωνικη ζωη και να πηγαινω λιγες μερες διακοπες οπως ολοι οι νεοι της ηλικιας μου. Αγαπησα μια κοπελα στα 18 και αμεσως δυστυχησα γιατι πιστεψα οτι ηταν ματαιος κοπος ακομα και να της μιλησω.

----------


## Ορέστης

Παρακολουθω το θεμα του δολοφονου της βιολογου στην Κρητη γιατι καπως ετσι με εβγαζαν και εμενα οι γονεις μου και ελεγαν οτι μου δειχνουν υπερβολικη ανοχη και συγκαλυψη (εννουσαν οτι δε με κλεινουν στο Νταου, αλλα ελεγαν σε ολον τον κοσμο οτι ειμαι τρελος) και οτι αυτο δεν ειναι καλο, γιατι μια μερα θα εγκληματησω εναντια στην κοινωνια. Ακομα ομως δεν πειραξα κανεναν. Αντιθετα, οσες φορες με πειραξαν, προσπαθησα να καταλαβω τι κακο εχω κανει και να συμφιλιωθω. Αυτο δεν μετραει σαν κατι μετα απο τοσα χρονια; Αν αυριο σκοτωσω καποιον, θα πουν και για μενα οτι ηταν θεμα χρονου και οτι επρεπε να ειχα κλειστει σε ιδρυμα;

Αυτοι ονομαζουν τους εαυτους τους αγιους και θυματα που δεν με ξεφορτωθηκαν, οτι τους χρωσταω ευγνωμοσυνη για τη ζωη που μου προσεφεραν τοσα χρονια. Εγω ηθελα να ζησω ανεξαρτητος. Να κουμανταρω ο ιδιος τη ζωη μου, οχι οι γονεις και ο αδελφος μου. Πιστευω οτι ειχα τοτε τις δυναμεις να το καταφερω και δεν θα κατεληγα στις "φυλακες και τα ψυχιατρεια" οπως "προμαντευε" (sic) ο πατερας μου.

----------

